# Traverse City Area Steelheaders (TCAS) February Meeting, 2/5, 7pm, TC Senior Center



## boppa (Jul 18, 2003)

The TCAS February meeting will feature Heather Hettinger, DNR Specialist, who will discuss the latest info on the Fishpass system. She will also talk about area ice fishing. Q & A session will follow.

A simple meal will be provided at 7pm (donation optional). All TCAS meetings are open to the public and are free of charge. 

Come by to meet and greet with kindred spirits. Fish on...


----------



## DetWalli (Nov 24, 2021)

boppa said:


> The TCAS February meeting will feature Heather Hettinger, DNR Specialist, who will discuss the latest info on the Fishpass system. She will also talk about area ice fishing. Q & A session will follow.
> 
> A simple meal will be provided at 7pm (donation optional). All TCAS meetings are open to the public and are free of charge.
> 
> Come by to meet and greet with kindred spirits. Fish on...


The fish pass system that took a couple of my meat rigs in front the board man this year? Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## boppa (Jul 18, 2003)

That post is almost 2 years old and you should Google "Fish Pass System" b4 you post anything about it.


----------



## DetWalli (Nov 24, 2021)

boppa said:


> That post is almost 2 years old and you should Google "Fish Pass System" b4 you post anything about it.


It was a joke pal! Take it easy. Maybe google sense of humor before you post anything about it. Happy Thanksgiving, have a cup of coffee! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

